# mit assembler Computer ausschalten



## simicoder (24. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich schreibe schon länger an meinem eigenen OS. Jetzt will ich eine "ausschalt" Funktion Programiern. Aber ich wüsste nicht wie ohne die Windows Interrups zu nutzen.
Weiß jeman von euch wie meinen Pc mit meinem os ausschalten kann?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

das sollte über ein INT 15h geschehen.
Quelle: Klick und Klick

Gruß
BK


----------



## simicoder (27. September 2010)

Das was ich gelesen haben Funktioniert aber nicht:

shut_down:
mov ah, 53
mov ax, 5307
mov cx, 0003
mov bx, 0001
int 15

Kannst du mir vieleicht ein konkretes Beispiel geben?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

laut der Tabelle für ACPI sollte es aber so gehen:
Klick
Oder auch hier


```
MOV AX, 5307h
MOV CX, 0003h
MOV BX, 0001h ;(device ID for all power-managed devices)
INT 15h
```

Gruß
BK


----------



## simicoder (27. September 2010)

Funktioniert aber auch nich. ich habs ausprobert. Da passiert garnix. Muss ich dafür im Protected mode sein?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic-var-p-is-322566.html

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## simicoder (29. September 2010)

Hey Danke Matthias das funktioniert******! Danke auch dir Bratkartoffel ein Paar deiner links sind echt nützlich!!


----------

